# Take garlic oil to maintain a healthy heart



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Take garlic oil to maintain a healthy heart by Ethan A. Huff Heart disease is the number one killer in the U.S., including among those with diabetes who often eventually die from some form of cardiovascular illness. But a new study out of China Medical University in Taiwan has found that garlic oil prevents cardiomyopathy, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

